
Fanouts and Percentiles: Visualizing Latency in Distributed Systems - ptc
https://paulcavallaro.com/blog/fanouts-and-percentiles/
======
tolstoyevsky
Looks very interesting! Could be nice to get links in the body of the article
for further reading and definitions of technical terms.

